# Guess The Weight (2009)



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

It's a nice fish, but he is straining a little bit with that straight arm.
18.5#


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see,,,, The photo is labled "19lbr" 

Yeah, I'll go with that..... 19lb. :lol:


----------



## hooks-n-arrows (Oct 25, 2007)

22.0#


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

19 lbs. send me my spoon!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yeah.. errr, ummm... well... the picture title probably shouldn't have included the weight! FML... the first guess was correct, PM me your address I'll send you your spoon!!! It does help me prove my point though. my fish last year was estimated anywhere from 14-24 LBS! People really can't tell by looking, or fisherman are in large part LIARS! hahaha.. fun anyway. someone else do this so I can win my spoon back!!!


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

i56.photobucket.com/albums/....../19lber.jpg

That's funny stuff.


----------



## oldschoolll (Nov 24, 2008)

15.5#


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

oldschoolll said:


> 15.5#


Read a couple posts before you post yourself..


----------

